
Earliest evidence of infectious disease being carried on Silk Road - Mz
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/ancient-faeces-provides-earliest-evidence-of-infectious-disease-being-carried-on-silk-road
======
56k
I thought they started selling bioweapons on Silk Road...

~~~
gm-conspiracy
Agreed.

The title scared me a bit.

------
caiusdurling
Anyone else figure this was the underground auction site Silk Road and not the
iconic route?

Actual article is somewhat different, given the correct context.

~~~
clock_tower
I was going to say that my first thought was the original Silk Road -- but
looking at the title, I understand your confusion. In previous uses I've seen,
"Silk Road" means the website and "the Silk Road" means the trade route...

